# What To Take



## rives35 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I am taking my first trip with my new trailer this weekend.







I was wondering, if there were two item you wouldn't leave home without, what would they be? I am excluding toiletries, cooking utensils, extension chords, food, drinks, etc.

We have all of theseitems listed above, but since it will be our first time, I was wondering what your suggestions would be. I am taking a piece of paper and an ink pen to start a list.

Thank you,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

I would take a basic tool box. A selection of screwdrivers, pliers, hammer, wrenches, etc.

Things can go wrong at anytime, and as much as we would all like to think Keystones (or any other manufacturers) Q.C. are perfect. Problems are probably more likely to occur on your first trip than any other time







. Take a walk around your Outback, poke your head in the various hatches and openings, you should get an idea pretty quick of what tools you might need, and what you might be capable of fixing on site.

Item number two? No question...A BLENDER!!!









Next stop Margaritaville!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Cell phone, rugs for the floors and a broom to clean the floor often.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I never used to carry water or power extensions until the one time they wouldn't reach







Never leave without them now.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Coffee Maker









Flashlight
Tool Box
Electrical Tape
Tie wraps
water hose and electrical extention
Map
Levelling blocks for side to side
electrical adaptor
Lots of Fun

Thor


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Scott,
I always take my laptop computer for email and surfing when the park has wi-fi and also a small ladder is nice.
happy camping,
Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Next stop Margaritaville!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your style!!!









A fan
A spaceheater


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't go out and buy a bunch of stuff right away. What is essential to one person goes unused by the next. What you like to do while camping will direct you. We spend most of our time outdoors, so our favorites would include:
lawn chairs
fire starters
hatchet
plastic tablecloth for the picnic table
aluminum foil for cooking

The one universal thing to get is a camper diary. Keep track of everything, where you go, what you did, what you forgot to bring, what campsite you were in, and the one you wished you had. Not only does it help plan trips and maintenance, you can relive your camping trips during the off season...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone 
How about a camera
To keep a memory album of your trips
And a water filter 
Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

A #2 square head screw driver. You can almost take your Outback apart with one of those. Second, would be a leatherman or equivalent. Finally, a BBQ starter -- one of those that runs on butane that you click to light. Even if empty, the spark at the end will start your stove. Oh yeah, don't forget the wife and kids.....


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Missouricamper,
I really like the diary idea. I have not heard of that before. I would really neat to sit down with your camping diary many years from now and as you say "relive" your camping trips.

Great idea


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

An appropriate jack such as a small hydrolic and lug wrench that fits your lug nuts. Also a torque wrench for the lug nuts.

wood for a campfire or two.

a bbq grill

some sort of carpet (outdoor type) to put in front of your entry door. I have an 8'x12' outdoor carpet, keeps the inside of the trailer much cleaner.

And of course a cooler full of adult beverages.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I forgot to take *coffee cups *with us on our first trip. We had to drink coffee out of our plastic glasses. Wasn't nearly as good!

Have a good trip! action

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, good one Glenn. I forgot that. All the stuff to change a flat on your trailer. Check the lug nut size on both the wheels and the spare. I think they are different


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, instead of a diary, we do a website instead. I can look back fondly at camping trips from anywhere (with the proper technology in hand), and can easily share with friends no matter where they live. I find myself looking at our site often during major snow storms.









Our Camping Trips

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I put together journal page that we will be using for our camping trip. The low tech alternative that the kids can help with or even have as an entry for their own journal. We'll take a three-ring binder to keep them all in one place and to protect them a bit.

Wish we'd done this with our first two campers...

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a link to a prior discussion on CAMPING LOGS, JOURNALS, DIARIES and such:

Forum Discussion on Camping Journals


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

beer...coozies for beer, pretzels to go with beer, ice for beer, more beer.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Disposable gloves for handling the sewer hose.
Cell phone
Coax cable in case the site has cable TV and it rains
A TV in case it rains
Raincoats in case it rains
An umbrella in case it rains
Walkie Talkies
Propane for grill, lantern, etc.
Batteries
Batteries
Batteries

Good luck and have fun, even if it rains.

Steve


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

a Laundry Hamper is a MUST! I don't know about you, but we seem to change clothes multiple times throughout the camping day. We took our first trip without it even crossing our mind until the clothes started piling up like a volcano about to erupt! No it is a MUST have.

And I would suggest the blender for the 'rita's too...yummmmmmmmm


----------

